# Great day for riding in upstate NY



## hemisareslow (Sep 19, 2011)

73 degrees out in mid march is unheard of up here......so we just had to take advantage of it....last night I installed the MIMB snorks...RDC rad relocation kit...1" spring spacers and changed all the fluids.....four of us headed out to Tall Pines ATV park in Andover, NY


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i was at majestic trails yesterday near NY. great day here also!


----------



## hemisareslow (Sep 19, 2011)

I need to make it down there...I hear it is geared more for sport quads though....what do you think? Have you ever been to tall pines?


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

How far up north in Ny is that? I'm unfortunately on long island. I'm jonesing for a ride. 




It's way too nice out to be workin!!!

Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk while getting paid time and a half.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice pics!


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

id say its 50/50 between sport and utility quads. its a great ride IMO. i have been stuck in a couple holes they have. they do have a dedicated mud trail thats pretty fun. nothing crazy but we always have a good time. they have a website with photos and videos.

where is tall pines?






thats the water hole we play in at majestics...


----------



## Kingsixx (Jul 9, 2011)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> How far up north in Ny is that? I'm unfortunately on long island. I'm jonesing for a ride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm curious of this as well. I'm down in Southern Dutchess County. Gonna have to look this up.


----------



## Kingsixx (Jul 9, 2011)

Nevermind, its pretty far lol


----------



## hemisareslow (Sep 19, 2011)

Snud run this Sunday the 25th.....they offer free camping with a weekend pass.....def great place to ride....shoot me a text at 3154275682 and ill meet ya there....or meet me in rochester and ride down with me...mike

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Guess the kits doing good?


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

yeah its far I might as well drive to New Brunswick or something lol well...to Maine anyway
where are you at Kingsixx?


----------



## Kingsixx (Jul 9, 2011)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> yeah its far I might as well drive to New Brunswick or something lol well...to Maine anyway
> where are you at Kingsixx?


I'm in Southern Dutchess County.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Southern Dutchess See now that's a distance I can work with ! Are there decent trails in Dutchess ? I usually go a few hours past you.




It's way too nice out to be workin!!!

Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk while getting paid time and a half.


----------



## hemisareslow (Sep 19, 2011)

no snorks? and running in a hole like that???



88rxn/a said:


> id say its 50/50 between sport and utility quads. its a great ride IMO. i have been stuck in a couple holes they have. they do have a dedicated mud trail thats pretty fun. nothing crazy but we always have a good time. they have a website with photos and videos.
> 
> where is tall pines?
> 
> ...


----------



## hemisareslow (Sep 19, 2011)

Sanative said:


> Guess the kits doing good?


yes sir...keeping it nice and cool


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

hemisareslow said:


> no snorks? and running in a hole like that???



not then, i do now though.


----------



## Kingsixx (Jul 9, 2011)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> Southern Dutchess See now that's a distance I can work with ! Are there decent trails in Dutchess ? I usually go a few hours past you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recently moved up here and I'm sure there are a ton of trails but I've yet to find any. Not that I've been looking either. There are 3 spots that I know of in Westchester and Putnum and they're pretty decent. Me and my buddies usually go to these spots. One is in North Salem, right off of I-684 (Hardscrabble Road exit), decent trails, can ride all day a few mud holes and a sand pit as well.

The 2nd spot is in Putnam and it runs adjacent to the Taconic Parkway from Bryant Pond road all the way up to Fahnstock state park. This one is mostly singletrack trail riding with some dangerous technical sections lol. A few good mud holes as well.

The 3rd spot is somewhere in Yorktown, never been to it myself but my buddies say its an all around good place to ride.

Where exactly do you live and where do you go riding? I usually ride with the same crew of guys and extra company is always welcome if you want to come along.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm on long Island and I travel to Walton near Oneonta to ride on my family's land. It's 3 1/2-4 hours away though. I'd rather go closer. Setting up a ride would be cool. 







Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------

